
Virtual reality startup aimed at the elderly - rmason
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2016/06/29/483790504/virtual-reality-aimed-at-the-elderly-finds-new-fans
======
rmason
Six months I got into a fierce argument on VR. I said the elderly would be a
terrific market and they mocked me. My dad who is too frail to travel would
pay dearly for the privilege of walking the streets of London, Paris or Dublin
again. Glad to see someone is moving forward on this idea.

